
Eike Batista: Rich Man. Richest Man? - BusinessWeek - rglullis
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_08/b4167014984348.htm
======
_delirium
Hmm, not sure this is a great story of engineering-can-make-you-rich or
anything of that sort. Officially he "got his start in gold", but as the
article also notes, he's the son of one of Brazil's prominent industrialists,
who also happens to be a high-level government minister (nice combination).
He's making a fortune in being an industrialist. One suspects he may not be an
entirely self-made man...

------
JohnnyBrown
A solid business article. but see if you can spot the exact point it becomes a
HN article:

>"In the last 20 years you have focused too much on banking and finance. The
best students went to banks or law firms. Where are the engineers?"

------
andrewljohnson
I like the disdain when he derides Americans for not driving electric cars.
He's right ... America has some serious systemic failures, despite being
founded on great ideas.

No wonder he's a billionaire. Also, finding that fool-proof un-mechanized
goldmine helped I'm sure... I learned that lesson at a poker table... don't
play with experts, play with rich scrubs.

------
hendler
Nice article. Batista: a name I hadn't heard, specifically. I knew about a lot
of change in Brazil, but it's amazing how much influence and opportunity can
still be had in the world. His comments about the US, political gridlock and
the need for engineers is insightful.

Charlie Rose is a great interviewer, too.

~~~
rglullis
The whole interview can be found on
<http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/10851>

------
forkqueue
Is he related to Fulgencio Batista, former dictator of Cuba?

Wikipedia for once failed to enlighten me.

~~~
rglullis
Not at all. Ba(p)tista is a pretty common name.

